# Test Kits by Grade



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've always noticed that people (including me!) have problems with test kits, such as false readings, and I would like to make listing of test kits based on their accuracy and convenience. Does anyone know we can make this happen?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I think this is a great idea Raul. Based on the ones I've used, I would list them out as follows. However, I did not compare their actual accuracy.

1. Hach or LaMotte test kits
2. Salifert test kits
3. Dupla/ADA test kits
4. Red Sea/Tetra
5. Hagen/Aquarium Pharm.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of other test kits' reliability, such as Seachem?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I started off with Seachem's line of test kits. I had great difficulty reading the colors of the nitrate kits. Very hard for me to compare the different shades of red/pink in the test well with the color on the supplied card. Probably just my eyes but none the less it was difficult. 

A friend gave me an old Lamotte nitrate kit he had and it was very simple to use. The Lamotte and Seachem results never matched so I tossed my Seachem kits and now use Lamotte for nearly everything.

As far as making it happen, maybe some e-mails to the various kit manufacturers will give you some details such as accuracy in ppm. That would probably be the cheapest/easiest route to take. I don't know of any other way other than buying a kit from each manufacturer and testing them against a known sample. This, of course, may lead you back to being able to read the colors on the cards that are supplied with the kits. I believe someone did this with substrates a while back also. 

On a side note, my wife and I always seemed to get a different reading when using Seachem's kits in the past. With Lamotte's Octet comparator (or whatever they call it) we always see the same thing!


----------



## Darthaardvark (May 28, 2009)

I know its an old thread, but I too am interested what you guys think


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I've found API to be the most accurate of the commonly available test kits. Definitely better than Red Sea or Hagen. I just wish they'd mark ml's all the way up their test tubes rather than just having a fill line.

The fact that one brand ends up more accurate than another kind of irks me, given that many of the tests use the exact same reagents.

-Philosophos


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Philosophos said:


> The fact that one brand ends up more accurate than another kind of irks me, given that many of the tests use the exact same reagents.
> 
> -Philosophos


I use API as well - mostly because they have the largest reagent bottles, but also have picked up other brands over time and sometimes come up with an average for the same test. :/

I *really *wish there were more titration tests available. I don't think *anyone* out there actually *likes *color charts. However, not exactly plausible for most tests.

I just googled real quick and found this link, which is for reef tests (and its not exactly a well done study or anything) but it looks like Salifert, Elos, and Seachem generally came to the same results. With API then RedSea deviating the most from the mean. I would move API up to the #4 spot on Art_Giacosa's list up there (from 2005) personally, but I've never had the money for Lamotte or Hagen or Tunze. The Tunze are probably very accurate, but the guy in that marinedepot article didn't have RO water available for the baseline required by Tunze.

So ends my 'Chris is upset with his boss and is spending his last twenty minutes at work googling test kits' babble.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I kinda wish he had used calibration solutions. Consensus isn't exactly the ideal, and measuring for almost complete absences doesn't help.

Still, good to see someone getting out and giving a relative comparison. 

It looks as if the deviations are enough to be annoying... I hate inaccurate alk tests. It's a shame good kits aren't cheaper.

-Philosophos


----------

